# Mathews Monster 6" Limb deflection problems



## Solomadness (Oct 16, 2009)

*Monster Limbs*

Got a feed back from Mathews direct. If u want ot replace Monster limbs make sure that u ask for R/H or L/H limbs. They are diffrent. So if u got some R/H limbs for your L/H Monster, sorry it wount work.

Thanx Mathews for solving a big problem for me. And that is why I shoot Mathews. They walk the walk and talk the talk. They didnt had to come back to me but they did, well done Mathews!!!!!!


----------



## luckyy (Mar 17, 2009)

did u get your problem fixed ?? I have similar problem??


----------

